# Post Count



## Maz7006 (Jun 5, 2011)

inspired by http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=295...p;#entry3687669

About the post count, is there someway we can hide our post count, so that only for example we can see it or something

the only thing post count does is well nothing ; and its just a basis for fuel to flamers 

again, im only speaking on my behalf, and if this were ever to be considered i think it should be optional, that is whether you want to hide your post count or not 

i couldn't care less about it myself, to me its always hidden since i never pay attention to it, but i get sick of some posts such as : "omg you have like XXXX so posts and you dunno what your saying" / something of the sort

Also, even if this is possible or not (the above that is), can we have some sort of upgrade to the medal system, as in more medals, i kind of like this much more than anything, Reminds me of the Ubuntu forums and their coffee beans and such; i find this much more better than a combo of post count and medals. 

so i hope you can consider this, thank you.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 5, 2011)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> inspired by http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=295...p;#entry3687669
> 
> About the post count, is there someway we can hide our post count, so that only for example we can see it or something
> 
> ...


That would be awesome.  I spend lots of time of forums (JoostinOffline=bored), so my post count rises faster than most.  I do believe that my posts contribute to the conversation, but strangers who see my join date and post count often assume I am just a spammer.  Going through recent posts shows otherwise, but since when do flamers do a little research before provoking arguments?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 5, 2011)

Hiding post count would force a redesign of how the medal system works. Anybody who asked could easily find the guide or look at another user, and that would be able to give them a ballpark estimate of how many posts the person has. Initiate flame bait.

Stupidest thing to flame over really.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm not keen on the post count being removed here's why, if some one has a post count of above a 100 or something and has also been here for awhile you tend to have more trust in that persons posts (This is a pro-hacking forum, bricks are worst thing about hacking) However, if you see someone with a quite low post count you tend not to trust their posts as much (with things that could brick consoles etc) no matter how long they've been here for.

Also, I've seen very few people here obsessed with their post count, it's just a sign that you don't have a life.


----------



## luke_c (Jun 5, 2011)

A better idea is that you ignore and report the flamers and let the staff deal with them appropriately.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2011)

luke_c said:
			
		

> A better idea is that you ignore and report the flamers and let the staff deal with them appropriately.


What he said
Honestly it's not fuel for anyone with half a brain. The only people who flame over post really are just moronic noobs with no lives and really just be ignored. Anyone who flames over something as low as post count really is just the weakest form of flaming.
Also making threads about it really does just encourage the morons more, just saying. 

Also as Nathan Drake said as well, doing this would require a lot of really unnecessary work for no real pay off


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 5, 2011)

mixed views 

i knew it were a bad idea (well i still think it aint that bad) 

thanks for bothering to post ...

JUST INCREASED MY POST COUNT BY 1 YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 5, 2011)

The problem is not with the medal or the post count system.
Its with how people think about things.
Imaginination, Competition, etc etc 

You cannot change how people thing towards certain things I am afraid.
I like your suggestion, but like you said, people have mixed views 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## dice (Jun 5, 2011)

I wouldn't mind switching to a system like this: http://www.hotukdeals.com/hukd-badges

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/tesco-sunf...er-litre/951919


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 6, 2011)

There was a discussion about it before and it was rejected by the majority of people.




			
				luke_c said:
			
		

> A better idea is that you ignore and report the flamers and let the staff deal with them appropriately.


Far more logical.


----------



## Waflix (Jun 6, 2011)

dice said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind switching to a system like this: http://www.hotukdeals.com/hukd-badges
> 
> http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/tesco-sunf...er-litre/951919



Neither do I. I really think the badges need an update. They actually look boring to me.
But, of course, there are also users who like the old system; choosing?


----------

